# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Raoul Wigmakers in UK

## AlexNow

Hi everyone.

i recently went to this place in Paddington, London called Raoul Wigmakers. Its a small company in Central London that has a ton of wigs in stock for people with hair loss or just fashion. I do not suffer from hair loss but i have a friend who does and visited Raoul and asked if i could join him.

They have private rooms which are used for consultations with the lovely and knowledgeable staff to decide what kind of wig would be best for you.

My friend actually bought two wigs and was very happy with the results as well as the price.

Cheers

Alex

----------

